# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## Senozky

Salam kenal, saya pemula dari Bontang, Kalimantan Timur. Mohon bantuan dari senior-senior di bidang per-koian, karena saya masih awam sekali. Saat ini masih pelihara koi kwalitas afkir buat belajar, pelihara masih di kolam tua bekas kolam lele ukuran 2 x 1,5 x 0,5 m, isi 20 ekor ikan ukuran 12 cm, tertarik untuk bikin kolam sendiri nanti pas bangun rumah sendiri (sekarang masih kontraktor). Mohon bantuan informasi dari para senior. Terima kasih  :Yo: .

----------


## Soegianto

slam kenall selamat bergabung

----------

